# Trojanerangriff. Was tun?



## peter333 (30. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich für mein Problem, im richtigen Board bin. Also folgendes:

auf meiner Homepage gab es einige unerwünsche Änderungen. Das kam mir komisch vor und ich habe aus dem Grund meinen Provider angeschrieben. Es kam von ihm folgende Antwort:



```
mir wird bei Ihrem Forum Malware angezeigt. Offenbar ist in Ihrer Installation 
ein Trojaner namens \"JS:Downloader-CC [Trj]\".

Eventuell hat Ihr phpBB eine Sicherheitslücke, über die der Trojaner 
eindringen konnte.
```


Was kann man dagegen tun? Ist das eine Datei auf meinem Server oder hat da jemand mein Passwort rausgefunden?
Bitte um Hilfe.

LG P.


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Januar 2010)

Das ist so nicht pauschal zu sagen. Es kann


eine Sicherheitslücke im Forum ausgenutzt worden sein um Dateien auf dem Server zu modifizieren, hochzuladen, etc.
Über Cross Site Scripting JS in die Beiträge geladen worden
etc.

Es befindet sich auf dem Server scheinbar eine JS Datei (oder wird über XSS extern geladen) die von bösartigen Scripten oft verwendet wird um z. B. Exe Dateien im Hintergrund herunterzuladen und bei älteren und ungepatchten Systemen ungefragt zu installieren.


----------

